# Does Predator make a clone for Honda GX160?



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone know if Predator makes a clone engine for the Honda GX160? For $50 you can't beat the price for this HS621.

Honda HS621 snowblower

I think the Predator 212cc is likely too big for the HS621 Frame. Factory Honda GX160 is north of $350, so that doesn't make sense for a repower option.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it will fit fine, just rip off the gas tank and swap the carburetor parts so the linkages all fit fine, to pull it remove the two bolts on the right of the engine if your looking at the recoil, and the one bolt in between the carb and muffler. thats strange, you almost never see a honda throw a rod


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Physically the outer demensions of the GX160 and GX200 are the same size. As are the HF 196 and Predator 212. Roger


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

43128 said:


> it will fit fine, just rip off the gas tank and swap the carburetor parts so the linkages all fit fine, to pull it remove the two bolts on the right of the engine if your looking at the recoil, and the one bolt in between the carb and muffler. thats strange, you almost never see a honda throw a rod


Yes. The HF Predator is so much like the Honda 160 and 196 cc. That it should bolt in perfectly. Remove gas tank and the recoil assembly should fit as well. As to electric start the Honda flywheel has a different taper so that will not fit. The engine has much more torque than the 160 so if anything it should be much more powerful. In fact stock Predator 212cc makes about 1/2 hp more power than stock Honda 196 cc.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Too late. Someone snagged it this morning. Anyone here score it?  come on. You know you want to tell us...


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Too late. Someone snagged it this morning. Anyone here score it?  come on. You know you want to tell us...


Nope, I snooze- I lose, as usual. I got my eyes open though  for the next one I find now that I know a 212cc will fit 

I'd actually rather find a Toro 3650 with a good engine..


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I missed that free Toro also. Hope someone will fix it up and put it to good use, rather than simply part it out!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

****, missed it I guess as I was looking profusely for a HS621 a couple of days ago, ended up buying a HS720AA. 

On a side note, shameless plug if you will, if anyone in the metro Boston/Southern NH is interested I have Honda GX160 motor with me looking for a new home. Fully serviced, new plug, oil, carb rebuilt etc etc. I ended up upgrading to a GX270 so this one is just sitting here.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

JnC said:


> ****, missed it I guess as I was looking profusely for a HS621 a couple of days ago, ended up buying a HS720AA.


Drives me nuts that Honda won't release the HS720CC with the semi commercial GS190cc engine in the states. Not that there's anything wrong with the GC190 residential engine, but why not at least give the customer the option of trading up to the GS190, or better yet....GX160


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Jnc how much for that motor


----------

